# DNP + 2 hours cardio a day



## MC-Racer (Mar 15, 2013)

HI there, I currently have some DNP in the post, I cycle into work everyday which it normally takes anything between 1:40 to 2:00 hrs a day does anyone think this will be a bad idea?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I imagine you may be a bit sweaty by the time you get to work.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

kingdale said:


> I imagine you may be a bit sweaty by the time you get to work.


A bit? Lol


----------



## MC-Racer (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah that shouldn't be a problem as I have a shower when I get to work anyway. Just cannot find any information about over exhausting yourself whilst on DNP, I will only start 200mcg a day and see how it goes if its too much too handle than I may leave cycling for weekends only. As generally I do anything from 2-3 hours of cardio a day with my job and then going to the gym.

I race bikes so a small lean bodyweight is a must as power to weight ratio is key when you riding anything lower than 600cc.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Dont take a 2 hour journey on a bike on DNP, can only walk on the treadmill for no longer than 20 minutes.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

will be fine, just keep hydrated. i walked back and forth to work (40-45min each way) when i was running DNP...+ training as normal in the evening. its not pleasant.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

MC-Racer said:


> Yeah that shouldn't be a problem as I have a shower when I get to work anyway. Just cannot find any information about over exhausting yourself whilst on DNP, I will only start 200mcg a day and see how it goes if its too much too handle than I may leave cycling for weekends only. As generally I do anything from 2-3 hours of cardio a day with my job and then going to the gym.
> 
> *I race bikes* so a small lean bodyweight is a must as power to weight ratio is key when you riding anything lower than 600cc.


so whats ur stats atm?


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

I'd be shocked if you managed anymore than half an hour on a bike never mind two hours on dnp=it drained me of energy and makes cardio so much harder, 15 /20 mins on treadmill with a incline and i was blowing out m pipe like a steam train -cant imagine how your gonna be at work after doing that journey on dnp and trying to do a shift-i'll give you less than a week on it.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Might be a good idea to have a trail run to see how you go, ie on a day off, then if it gets to much you can always go home to die lol


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

There is no reason for anyone to be doing 2 hours of cardio a day plus DNP. That's frankly insane.


----------



## MC-Racer (Mar 15, 2013)

Papa Lazarou said:


> There is no reason for anyone to be doing 2 hours of cardio a day plus DNP. That's frankly insane.


Well it's the reason why I am asking. I think I will just need to test run it on a weekend to see how it goes or would it be better to DNP after I get home after my cardio is done.

Cycling to work is the way I commute and it saves me over £150 a month so not something I wanna stop.


----------



## MC-Racer (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm 210lb but not sure of my BF at the moment bad I know but I will find out pretty soon.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Mc-Racer, i know it has been said to death on these forums, but surely if you just sort your diet out, cycling for 2 hours a day the weight should just drop off, i would of thought you would have to force feed yourself, to keep the weight on, DNP is a very dangerous drug, just because some mad heads on here gulp them down, and are ok, you might not be so lucky


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

start off taking one tab every other day mate and you should be fine, when i used like this i could hardly tell i was on dnp except for slightly sweaty nights, i used to run 20 mins each way to the gym and i was fine, the weight fell off and my cardio was still ok,

just make sure u stay hydrated, dont just drink water u need an electrolight drink cos u will be sweating your ass off cycling that much and using dnp

stay safe


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Keep up the cardio and cut your cals. You must eat like a mofo to do that much cardio and still need (want) to use dnp


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

why the fck do you need dnp cycling to work 2 hours a day

i would need a tonne of cals just to maintain doing that


----------



## MC-Racer (Mar 15, 2013)

you would of thought that but after 4 months of cycling and running a 1000-1500 deficit diet, I had a whole month of no results.

The problem I got was getting my HR high enough. After alot of cycling, I was struggling to get an average of 110 and yes i keep track of everything on fitnesspal and sometimes you do have to force feed yourself to maintain so a plateud in my regime.

In frustration of no results I bought some Clen, T3 and DNP. Currently on Clen+T3 and seeing results again but obviously being more cautious with DNP.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

MC-Racer said:


> you would of thought that but after 4 months of cycling and running a 1000-1500 deficit diet, I had a whole month of no results.
> 
> The problem I got was getting my HR high enough. After alot of cycling, I was struggling to get an average of 110 and yes i keep track of everything on fitnesspal and sometimes you do have to force feed yourself to maintain so a plateud in my regime.
> 
> In frustration of no results I bought some Clen, T3 and DNP. Currently on Clen+T3 and seeing results again but obviously being more cautious with DNP.


something not right then, if your on cal deficit and doing 2 hours a 110 you should be churning fat off


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

MC-Racer said:


> you would of thought that but after 4 months of cycling and running a 1000-1500 deficit diet, I had a whole month of no results.
> 
> The problem I got was getting my HR high enough. After alot of cycling, I was struggling to get an average of 110 and yes i keep track of everything on fitnesspal and sometimes you do have to force feed yourself to maintain so a plateud in my regime.
> 
> In frustration of no results I bought some Clen, T3 and DNP. Currently on Clen+T3 and seeing results again but obviously being more cautious with DNP.


There is no way you could have being at a calorie deficit that big and not lose weight.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Are you sat at a desk all day, and secretly munching your way through the day, those nibbles add up you know


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Weight loss is science not magic mate. As above, somethings not right.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

MC-Racer said:


> you would of thought that but after 4 months of cycling and running a 1000-1500 deficit diet, I had a whole month of no results.
> 
> The problem I got was getting my HR high enough. After alot of cycling, I was struggling to get an average of 110 and yes i keep track of everything on fitnesspal and sometimes you do have to force feed yourself to maintain so a plateud in my regime.
> 
> In frustration of no results I bought some Clen, T3 and DNP. Currently on Clen+T3 and seeing results again but obviously being more cautious with DNP.


How many calories are you on right now?

What is your age, height, weight and how busy are you (job/weights/cardio)?


----------



## MC-Racer (Mar 15, 2013)

Papa Lazarou said:


> How many calories are you on right now?
> 
> What is your age, height, weight and how busy are you (job/weights/cardio)?


im 30, 6ft, my work is a desk job but sometimes I may have to do some walking around at lunch and maybe site visits for work.

I don't lift weights, I generally just cycle, swim, row and have been doing BodyPump which I was squatting 40kg and chest/shoulders at 20kg I know that doesnt sound alot but you do over 800 reps in one session and I recently injured my shoulder so have had to skip bodypump for the last couple of weeks and probably will have to for a couple more.

I no peeps think I'm just stuffing my face but Im very honest with what I input to fitnesspal. I try and eat as clean as possible but that is hard at times and I will admit that is probably my biggest downfall.

I've lost weight before but it just seems now that I'm older its alot harder to shed off compared too when I was in my early 20s and teens so have had to start taking it alot more seriously like HR monitoring, vitamin intake etc.

My current calorie intake is 1440 and was 1500 until I dropped 2.4lbs this morning which changed it.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

MC-Racer said:


> im 30, 6ft, my work is a desk job but sometimes I may have to do some walking around at lunch and maybe site visits for work.
> 
> I don't lift weights, I generally just cycle, swim, row and have been doing BodyPump which I was squatting 40kg and chest/shoulders at 20kg I know that doesnt sound alot but you do over 800 reps in one session and I recently injured my shoulder so have had to skip bodypump for the last couple of weeks and probably will have to for a couple more.
> 
> ...


You are an utter nut case I'm afraid then.

You are using a potentional lethal drug, with an inconsistent diet and pushing 2 hours cardio.

Stop. Think about it rationally.

You are not eating right. You are using a drug that could kill you if used wrongly, you are pushing yourself on hydration limits on top due to the drug.

1500 calories is not enough, let alone 1440.

I'm 6' 2" and 32, I'm eating 4000 calories and losing weight. Admittedly I'm a BBer but you need your head screwing on if you think you are going about things the right way.

What is your weight? Lets do this the right way and not wreck you!


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

800 reps.....


----------



## bebo12 (Mar 27, 2013)

This happened to me when I was doing a prolonged diet. I suggest a full diet break and count your calories better.

What I did was reverse diet, weighed myself daily in morning to see where I was going. I'd add 100 calories and see if weight goes up, if it does leave it, if it doesn't or if the weight just stops I'll add another 100. I kept doing that until I went from 1500 calories to 3000 calories, I didn't get any extra fat, I used that time to bulk a little and try get some strength back. Then I went back to dieting at 2500 and weight started falling off quick. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

bebo12 said:


> This happened to me when I was doing a prolonged diet. I suggest a full diet break and count your calories better.
> 
> What I did was reverse diet, weighed myself daily in morning to see where I was going. I'd add 100 calories and see if weight goes up, if it does leave it, if it doesn't or if the weight just stops I'll add another 100. I kept doing that until I went from 1500 calories to 3000 calories, I didn't get any extra fat, I used that time to bulk a little and try get some strength back. Then I went back to dieting at 2500 and weight started falling off quick.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Sounds like a good way to increase kcals! Second time I have heard that to increase metabolsim.... bit hard though weighing daily no? (with daily water fluctuations etc)?

RE: OP I think you need to sort out diet if you are admitting its not at its best before trying DNP!


----------



## MC-Racer (Mar 15, 2013)

just to answer some of the questions:

-800 reps is for a full body weight workout in bodypump, 100 reps for each muscle group.

[email protected], have you used myfitnesspal? my daily allowance is 1440 but if I exercise and burn 1000 cals then I eat 2440cals and still have 1000 deficit.

I can see its not advised to run DNP with that amount of cardio and don't think I will be doing that now, its the reason why I was asking, to not kill myself!

Anyway I started my first cycle of Clen+t3 on Saturday and have already lost 8lbs without changing a thing so will probably stick with this for a while as at this rate I cant see it taking that much longer to get to my target weight.


----------



## MC-Racer (Mar 15, 2013)

to answer some of the questions:

-800 reps is for a full body workout, 100 reps per muscle group.

- papa, have you used myfitnesspal as 1440 is my daily allowance but if I burn 1000 cals then I can eat 2440 cals.

I can see that too much cardio is not a good idea and it was the reason why I was asking as not to kill myself and will probably leave the DNP for a good while now as I started my first cycle of Clen and T3 on Saturday and already lost 8lbs without making any changes to my diet and cardio, so I will see how this pans out as I can't imagine it will take too long to reach my target goal.


----------



## bebo12 (Mar 27, 2013)

ZyZee_2012 said:


> Sounds like a good way to increase kcals! Second time I have heard that to increase metabolsim.... bit hard though weighing daily no? (with daily water fluctuations etc)?
> 
> RE: OP I think you need to sort out diet if you are admitting its not at its best before trying DNP!


Hey sorry for late reply, you'll get fluctuations but I won't mark them down, I'll only mark down new lowest weight or new highest weight and keep it going like that so it looks steady. Hope this helps


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

You should be ok but be sure to bring water with you and expect to be sweating like a peedo in a bunny suit by the time you reach work/home :whistling:


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

bebo12 said:


> Hey sorry for late reply, you'll get fluctuations but I won't mark them down, I'll only mark down new lowest weight or new highest weight and keep it going like that so it looks steady. Hope this helps


NP, I would PM you but I dont think you can get them yet.

Am I right in thinking you started off at say 1500 calories, and for week 1 done 1600... then week 2 1700 etc?

Or did you add 100 calories every day? (I'm assuming it is the weekly way!)

going to give it a whirl, cutting at 1200 calories is a joke!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Apart from the sweating (dehydration & electrolyte loss) there should not be a problem. If you were unaccustomed to that level of cardio you could have problems with URTI.

J


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Juic3Up said:


> Dont take a 2 hour journey on a bike on DNP, can only walk on the treadmill for no longer than 20 minutes.


Maybe that is a sign that yo have the potential to improve your fitness chap.

J


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

It also depends on dose, have I missed something or has that not been mentioned yet?

I ran it at 125mg a day, slight increase in body temp but nothing major, I walk 4 miles a day as part of my commute which is a good hour or so in total and I wasn't a sweaty mess.

Just run it and find out if it's for you, but start off with as low a dose as possible.


----------



## bebo12 (Mar 27, 2013)

ZyZee_2012 said:


> NP, I would PM you but I dont think you can get them yet.
> 
> Am I right in thinking you started off at say 1500 calories, and for week 1 done 1600... then week 2 1700 etc?
> 
> ...


I remember dropping down to 1200 but I couldn't maintain it that low for more than 5 days, I was mostly at 1500. I didn't wait a whole week, because I didn't want it to drag out too long. I'd wait maybe 3-5 days and see how I felt, if I felt that it had stabilised then I'd up it, I remember sticking on 2400 calories for longer than a weak because my weight was going up a good amount at that point, at 3000 calories I felt amazing, I had so much energy, felt I'd actually lost fat and gained muscle so I definitely recommend it, for your sanity as well lol

I tried PM you but I don't think I'm allowed to yet. Oh and remember if your weight is slowly going up theres no need to up the calories until it stalls, keep going and tracking accurately and you'll see amazing results, oh and let me know if you can how it goes!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

You'll be fine mate, I played a full 80 minutes of rugby (2nd row) when I ran DNP. ECA was a massive help :lol:


----------



## MC-Racer (Mar 15, 2013)

Well I bought 200mcg capsules so was only going to start with one tab a day and see how my body reacts to it, I appear to be quite stim resistant as I was up to 200mcg of clen and 50mcg of T3 and the sides were not bad at all, certainly not as bad as some make out.

I'm certainly use to a lot of cardio, did 4hours on the pushrod on Sunday and managed to burn over 3600cals  it was just under 62 miles altogether which was a PB stint for me, aiming to do 100mile runs when it gets hotter as I want to do London to Paris bike ride hopefully next year.


----------



## MC-Racer (Mar 15, 2013)

and oh before anyone freaks out I wouldn't be doing 4hour stints on my pushbike on DNP if anyone I would keep it low as possible and maybe just weight train apart from my commute.


----------

